# How would you improve your dog toys/products - Your Help Wanted



## Josh Reeves (Jul 28, 2015)

Dear All,

I hope you are well and thank you for reading. I have five dogs and have been disappointed with many of the products available for them. I want to bring a better quality of product to market that we can all use and was looking for your input. I am having two products designed

1. Dog Ball Launcher
2. LED Light up dog collar

I chose these because i believe both require an overhaul and upscale in value and quality. I would love for you to share your feedback on what is currently available and how this could be improved - to ensure I am bringing someone to you that you and our dogs would enjoy.

My family created and run the Lakeland Gun Dog group in Cumbria and we are asking that community but wanted to expand this to bring a really great product to those who will use it. I really appreciate you taking the time to consider this.

Many Thanks
Josh Reeves


----------

